

LinkedIn and HiringSolved: Why You Should Care (Even If You’re Not in Recruiting) - andrewryno
http://recruitingdaily.com/linkedin-hiringsolved-care-even-youre-recruiting/

======
trvd1707
I find really annoying receiving all these uninvited emails from clueless
recruiters that pai linkedIn to access my profile.

Learning that other companies are in the business of reaching me through
information that LinkedIn makes available for free is even more annoying.

Since a good while I've been considering to shut down my account with them.
Maybe it is time to do it now.

